# Captain Bob's Food



## Cavaness (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey All!

I was browsing for plant substrate and pleco caves when I came across Baptain Bob's Food website.

Has anyone tried his Plant-Tastic? It sounds incredible and I'm excited to try it.

Has anyone tried this and found a huge difference in their plants?

Thank You!
Carrie


----------

